# Jotul Combifire #4 Door Problem



## Caoimhin (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm hoping the #4 owners can help me out on this one: my door keeps popping open, especially when I've got a good (but not too hot) fire going.  The door locking "tooth" that hinges up into the slot in order to lock the door doesn't seem to go up enough.  Is there any way I can adjust this?

A related question: what's the modern equivalent of a Combifire #4?  I'm looking for a big, inexpensive box that'll heat a big space in a big hurry...


----------



## jmac (Feb 5, 2012)

I have the same problem. On the jotul #4 the door latch doesn't travel far enough to engage the keeper. Took the latch apart- looks ok.The door appears to be in good order. The door "pops" open. Any ideas?


----------



## begreen (Feb 5, 2012)

A big Drolet or Englander 30NC will do the job without hurting the wallet badly.


----------



## Caoimhin (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm afraid my solution was a Napoleon 1900.  I had hoped the door sag was caused by a loose nut or something similar, but I think it might've been warped from 40 years of heating....  On a positive note, while I think the Napoleon is fairly ugly, the burn times are easily twice that of the old Jotul smoke dragon, and it'll keep coals alive for close to 24 hours; you can also literally place your hand on the side of the box even when it's in full rage...


----------



## begreen (Feb 6, 2012)

That'll work. Good job.


----------



## jmac (Feb 9, 2012)

I found that the gasket on the stove needed replacement. The old one was "petrified" and had been "doubled up" on the top edge of the door.
Replacing the gasket changed the door tolerances enough that the door latches securely. Now the 42 yr old monster is working again!
The door system on this stove is a complicated mechinism. I was surprised that this small difference had a great impact on the design of the door latch function.
no new stove in the immediate future.


----------



## begreen (Feb 10, 2012)

Good tip jmac!


----------



## saggys (Feb 25, 2012)

I can hardly wait to get my old combifire up and burning. They seem like well built stoves. What type of clearances are you allowing on your stove?


----------



## Jerry045 (Feb 28, 2012)

From the manufacturer at the time.


----------



## saggys (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks much, I am going to archieve this.


----------

